# Bonding Plastic Casing



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I had an inspector a while back that wanted me to bond the pool pump motor outer shell (plastic) ?? 

Anyone ever run into this with an inspector ?


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll bite.Why the hell would any inspector ask for that?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



crosport said:


> I'll bite.Why the hell would any inspector ask for that?


He said if it was in direct contact with motor and had high levels of moisture still in plastic it could conduct current ?

He just said drill a hole and put a #8 bonding lug on so I did and didn't argue.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

crosport said:


> I'll bite.Why the hell would any inspector ask for that?


Because they're idiots. Why else?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That's like bonding a plastic receptacle cover plate.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

erics37 said:


> That's like bonding a plastic receptacle cover plate.


Thats what the mounting screw does :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

There's more of a chance of someone inventing a soup sandwich on waterproof bread than there is a piece of plastic conducting electricity.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Thats what the mounting screw does :laughing:


Ah indeed, but what if it's a plastic cover plate for a polarized, non-grounding type receptacle, and there is no EGC present in the box? Then the trim screw doesn't do s**t :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Ah indeed, but what if it's a plastic cover plate for a polarized, non-grounding type receptacle, and there is no EGC present in the box? Then the trim screw doesn't do s**t :whistling2::laughing:


The only logical thing to do then is install a separate ground rod for each receptacle, exposed is fine but it'd be a better install to fish it into the basement and drive it in thru the sump pit..... At least that's how we do it in Chicago.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

local134gt said:


> The only logical thing to do then is install a separate ground rod for each receptacle...


 Yeah, but when bonding plastic cover plates you need to use a plastic ground rod and connect them with plastic wire; I always just drove a piece of 1/2" PVC and a jumper of monofilament fishing line. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> There's more of a chance of someone inventing a soup sandwich on waterproof bread than there is a piece of plastic conducting electricity.


Plastic CAN conduct electricity...with the right ingredients...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> He said if it was in direct contact with motor and had high levels of moisture still in plastic it could conduct current ?
> 
> He just said drill a hole and put a #8 bonding lug on so I did and didn't argue.


 


















Same reason these get bonded


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That screw serves absolutely no purpose!


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't forget to bond the water as well... (really).

(NEC) 680.26(C) Pool water shall have an electrical connection to one or more of the bonded parts described in 680.26(B). Where none of the bonded parts is in direct connection with the pool water, the pool water shall be in direct contact with an approved corrosion-resistant conductive surface that exposes not less than 5800 mm2 (9 in.2) of surface area to the pool water at all times. The conductive surface shall be located where it is not exposed to physical damage or dislodgement during usual pool activities, and it shall be bonded in accordance with 680.26(B)."


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> That screw serves absolutely no purpose!


But you just said.......




cdnelectrician said:


> Plastic CAN conduct electricity...with the right ingredients...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> But you just said....
> 
> 
> cdnelectrician said:
> ...


 I think he was being facetious, referring to semiconductors.

-John


----------



## Roger. (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not that big of a deal, run a piece of 60 lb mono fillament to it and be done. 


Roger


----------



## JSpark (Nov 25, 2011)

In Canada those plastic boxes have a metal jumper from the screw to the screw hole for the receptacle.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Because they're idiots. Why else?


I resemble that remark

Pete


----------



## newb (Mar 18, 2012)

Jokes aside and as the Mod stressed elsewhere in this forum: EQUIPOTENTIAL is the keyword. It is not a question of whether plastic conducts electricity at 120V. In general plastic does conducts some electricity all depends how much of electricity you will apply - try a lightning. The point of bonding equipment in vicinity of the swimming pool is to keep everything at the same potenital. Of course the code may and I think does require that only metal objects be so bonded.


----------

